# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me Router

## auiu

Pershendetje!
Kam nje linje internet ADSL te Albtelecom dhe modem ZTE me te cilin kam lidhur nje router wireless TENDA W311R. Problemi eshte se nuk mund te hy ne Page Setup te routerit per te pasur mundesine te nderroj passwordin e wirelessit. Normalisht te page set up i routerit hyn nepermjet 192.168.0.1 por nuk e di pse nuk mund te hy me permes kesaj menyre...

Adresa IPv4 eshte 192.168.1.2 (as nepermjet kesaj nuk mund te hy...)
Subnet mask 255.255.255.0 
Gateway 192.168.1.1 

Si mund te hyj tek page setup i routerit ju lutem ?

----------


## francovice

Atehere http://192.168.1.1 eshte adresa per faqen e modemit ZTE te Albtelecomit dhe http://192.168.0.1 eshte faqja e routerit TENDA W311R. 
Per te konfiguruar TENDA W311R te duhet te heqesh fishen LAN qe shkon nga pc jote tek modemi ZTE dhe ta vendosesh ne nje nga 4 portat e TENDA W311R. Pra perkohesisht lidhe kompjuterin vetem me TENDA W311R. Pasi te vendosesh fishin provo te identifikohesh tek http://192.168.0.1 (Username: admin   Password: admin). Me tej do te shkosh tek faqja e konfigurimit. 
Pasi te kesh mbaruar me konfigurimet vendose fishen lan ashtu sic e kishe, pra tek modemi ZTE)
Nese nuk zgjidhet gje na thuaj  :buzeqeshje:

----------

auiu (07-11-2013)

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Router pas router?  Ec e gjeja anen informatikes ne shqiperi

----------


## francovice

I pari eshte Router ZTE XDSL nga ata te albtelecomit (me 1 ose 4 porta, pa wifi) ADSL2+ ! Ndersa Tenda router w311r+ repeater nuk suporton ADSL eshte thjesht repeater, prandaj perdoret router pas routeri. Keshtu e kam dhe un personalisht, me ane te repeater-it shperndaj wireless

----------


## auiu

Cdo gje ne rregull, faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------

